# Six Gap century



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Despite a search I haven't been able to find any posts on this so I'll start a new one. I find it hard to believe that no one else in RBR land was there though....

****************

Despite dicey looking weather reports, me and 2000 of my closest friends rode the Six Gap Century in Dahlonega, GA this weeked. It was wet. For me it started raining about 10 minutes after the start. I had a vest and knee warmers with me, but never needed them despite the rain. I'd made the decision to wear a wool jersey and I'd swapped out my roadie pedals for my Eggbeaters so I could wear my MTB shoes with some Woolie Boolie socks. Together that was the perfect combination as I was never cold and never hot. There's a lot to be said for old school. Not to mention all the people having drivetrain problems on the climbs late in the day while my d/t friction shifters kept shifting merrily away with no issues whatsoever. My buddy on the other hand, concerned with weight, ditched his vest just before the rollout and rued it for the rest of the day. My sweetie, driving support, didn't catch up to him until Hogpen, and by then it was warm enough not to matter.

What stands out the most this year was the three idiots I saw coming down Hogpen. At the top I almost immediately got stuck behind a couple of cars, and between the conditions and not knowing the road I elected to just follow them down. These three guys decided they couldn't do that, and they all passed on blind corners. One slid his back wheel, one had to lock'em up because of an oncoming car, and one passed while riding the yellow line, in the rain, on the inside. He was less than 2 feet from the car he was passing, and one slip would've probably been fatal. I don't care if those guys want to kill themselves, but kindly don't take me with you. Granted, they made it, but it was dumb luck. I took great pleasure in dropping them hard when the road leveled out. I should've hooked each and every one of the as I went by. 

Other highlights: passing the transponder box at the base of Hogpen while a crew worked on it in the rain. I don't think we'll be getting times for that climb. Again.

Flatting right where Hogpen points up. Joy.

Having a white VW Golf stop on the finishing line, and then start to pull a u-turn just as I come flying by. Nothing like nearly being taken out right at the end of the line.

Having my sweetie meet me on the top of Hogpen. I was doing fine, but moral support is always nice. 

Not many photos due to the rain:

The route:









The fast folks and fast folk wannabes roll out









The smart folks in the first 250 or so roll out (thats me coming up to the line in a solid jersey).









Everybody else rolls out. Better them than me....









Support-eye view in the rain:









My buddy Stephen rolls in at 7:43. For his first climbing ride he did great.









Me before the start, all retroed out. 









I finished in an unofficial 5:53, taking 5 minutes off my time from last year. Sweet!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Did you circle the parking lot for another 2.58 miles?*

BTW agree about old school when the going gets tough (or any other time for that matter).

BTW2 Nice stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## mprevost (Jul 30, 2005)

*6 Gap*

People hear Georgia and don't think mountains. There are some SERIOUS climbs on that ride. I have ridden Hogpen Gap a couple of times and it is no joke. 7 miles at 7% grade. I would not want to go down Hogpen in the rain. I almost crashed on a perfectly dry day. That area is one of my favorite places. Great place to ride a bike. That is a great finish time for such a hard course. Just surviving that ride is a big deal.

Mike


----------



## aslanspaws (Aug 29, 2006)

5:53 is outstanding... and with a flat. Good job man. 
I had a blast out there this weekend, despite the wet descents. Too many people out there really were making stupid decisions on their bikes. One guy couldn't hold his line down Unicoi and forced my brother off the road at 40mph. Only some vines and underbrush kept him from going over the edge. 

Hogpen was a killer... it was my first time up. Only to be more degraded when Cesar Grajales flew past me (and everyone else). 

Great ride.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Did I circle the parking lot? Hell no, there was beer to be drunk!!



mprevost said:


> People hear Georgia and don't think mountains. There are some SERIOUS climbs on that ride. I have ridden Hogpen Gap a couple of times and it is no joke. 7 miles at 7% grade. I would not want to go down Hogpen in the rain. I almost crashed on a perfectly dry day. That area is one of my favorite places. Great place to ride a bike. That is a great finish time for such a hard course. Just surviving that ride is a big deal.


Descending Hogpen is ok once you make it past that first decreasing radius turn after hitting 50+ on the steepest part. 



aslanspaws said:


> 5:53 is outstanding... and with a flat. Good job man.
> I had a blast out there this weekend, despite the wet descents. Too many people out there really were making stupid decisions on their bikes. One guy couldn't hold his line down Unicoi and forced my brother off the road at 40mph. Only some vines and underbrush kept him from going over the edge.
> 
> Hogpen was a killer... it was my first time up. Only to be more degraded when Cesar Grajales flew past me (and everyone else).
> ...


Thanks. I never really noticed the rain as an obstacle. Maybe I'm finally getting to where suffering just isn't that big a deal. Scary thought. And I hear you completely on the stupid decisions. Par for the course out there I think though. With so many people out there pushing their minds and bodies to the limit, some are bound to make mistakes in judgement. I haven't heard of any crashes this year, so that's a plus at least. And lastly, I only saw the JJ folks going down Hogpen (with a police escort) while I was going up. They go down hill fast too.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

There were indeed some crashes, at least according to the forum over at atlbike.org. 

I was there, it being my first century. I really enjoyed it, despite the rain(I've been mtb racing in the rain all friggin season, so no biggie). Really glad I packed some arm/kneewarmers, cycling cap, and vest. The early descents down from Neels and Jacks were brisk in the rain at 40mph(rained 1" locally Sunday AM there according the weather guys). My time was way slower then clem..um..Wooglin at 7:37. Still managed to hit 51mph down Hogpen. l felt fine at the end, no cramps, no mechs, no bonks. So, my goals were met. Will be there next year for sure.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

aslanspaws said:


> 5:53 is outstanding... and with a flat. Good job man.
> I had a blast out there this weekend, despite the wet descents. Too many people out there really were making stupid decisions on their bikes. One guy couldn't hold his line down Unicoi and forced my brother off the road at 40mph. Only some vines and underbrush kept him from going over the edge.
> 
> Hogpen was a killer... it was my first time up. Only to be more degraded when Cesar Grajales flew past me (and everyone else).
> ...


Hey Rem,

What was your finish time? I ate lunch with Chris yesturday and he showed me what was left of his cell phone and camera.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Some day I'll probably ride Six Gap, perhaps just following the route and not as part of the organized ride. I grew up in the N. Georgia mountains (near Clayton) and know that area well. Lots of outsiders are suprised to see how mountainous (and beautiful) it is in North Georgia.

My biggest concern about the Six Gap ride is the large number of riders. Sounds like a recipe for disaster on steep, windy mountain roads. Large group rides can be dangerous even on relatively flat terrain, and it would scare the hell out of me riding 50 mph down a long curvy downhill with a bunch of riders I don't know.

I rode a portion of the Six Gap route -- from Helen over Unicoi Gap to the top of Brasstown Bald -- several years ago. The road to Brasstown (wisely not part of the 6 Gap route) is the most difficult stretch I have ever cycled on, anywhere, period.


----------



## aslanspaws (Aug 29, 2006)

BikinCO said:


> Hey Rem,
> 
> What was your finish time? I ate lunch with Chris yesturday and he showed me what was left of his cell phone and camera.



I had to sag after 70 miles. My ITB decided to take the rest of the day off, which led to some killer pain and at some point before wolfpen my knee went out. Things were going great up to that point: hydration, food, bike, legs were all good. I think I would have finished under 8 hours. I'm still pretty frustrated. I'll go back and try it solo in a few weeks.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Mmmm, boy! Those climbs/descents look steep! But at least you've got a full complement of oxygen in your lungs. We gotta do the same kinda stuff at 10,000ft+ out here. Congrats on a great time.


----------



## jsdclyde (Apr 14, 2006)

I just saw the results posted. Is there anyway to tell the Six Gap times from the 3 Gap times?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

After the crappy support last year I wasn't very inspired to come back. The route was awesome and very challenging. Coming from Colorado I was used to climbing, but in a much longer (and more gradual) way. 

But the inadequate aid stations running out of fluids (when it wasn't even flukish weather) and an uninspired finish line (where was the beer?) didn't make it rate with the classic one day events I've done. If they want to become a national "must do," they gotta kick it up a notch.


----------



## aslanspaws (Aug 29, 2006)

I think that they probably did kick it up a notch from what you saw before. This year they had 6000 gallons of water dispersed between the 8 rest stops and never ran out of food. They furnished wrenches at a few just to check on bike problems. They included a few cheering sections on Hogpen. Massages and wrenches were available before and after the event. I think they got most things right... they just couldn't control the weather.

I will say that, though I certainly wish I didn't have an opinion on their sagging system, one sag wagon for 1200-1500 people over a difficult and dangerous 98 miles is not enough. They probably could've used more coverage. 

You're right about the uninspired finish line though... very anticlimactic.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Found my pic. At the top of Neels. It was raining pretty good at this point. 

https://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-lo...IX_1886.jpg&img=100&tt=&tfile=tn_SIX_1886.JPG


----------



## aslanspaws (Aug 29, 2006)

*Finally found mine too*

https://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-lo...e=SIX_1622.jpg&img=&tt=&tfile=tn_SIX_1622.JPG

Took me forever to find it

(yes my bartape is pink)


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Much as I like the route I guess I won't be going back. They blew the timing again, and even worse than last year, and the photos are weak. One photographer who apparently blew it off after the top of Neals. 

The spagetti wasn't even good.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

If I only did events where the spaghetti and pictures were good I would never leave the house. You own a watch, time yourself. Great Event, Great Support, Challenging Course. The weather felt like the Spring Classics in Belgium. I can't wait till next year.
Sack up woogy.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess you have different expectations than I do. My feeling is that if you're going to offer something, deliver it. When they couldn't do that last year I figured they maybe had a bad day. Now that they couldn't do it again this year I figure they're just not trying. And if they're not going to try then I'm not going to give them my money. 

Take away the course (which is indeed stellar but can be ridden anytime), and Six Gap is just a run of the mill century. There are events in the southeast that are equally hard, and its time to give one of them a try.


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

I see this is a very old thread so don't know how the ride is doing now to take care of the riders. What other rides are tough in the South other than the Chealla Challenge Ultra? Looking to try at least one or maybe 2 next year. tks


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I hear good things about the Hincapie Gran Fondo and the Jeremiah Bishop in SC and VA. I might try one or both of those this year. There is also the Tour of Georgia Gran Fondo, which is my primary target right now.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Don't forget the Annual Assault on Mt Mitchell.


----------

